
Researchers solve a materials mystery key to next-generation electronic devices - rch
https://news.wisc.edu/beyond-silicon-researchers-solve-a-materials-mystery-key-to-next-generation-electronic-devices/
======
jfaucett
“We’re not just improving the performance of devices,” says Eom. “So, not
improving a cell phone, for example — but envisioning an entirely new device
made possible by this advance. This is the beginning of an exciting new path.”

For someone not in this field, what does this innovation allow for? What are
the new possibilities?

~~~
rch
Oxide Interfaces—An Opportunity for Electronics --
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/327/5973/1607](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/327/5973/1607)

I'm on my phone but I'll try to add examples later on.

------
rch
Here's the paper:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-017-0002-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-017-0002-4)

(Can't find a free version)

